# [gelöst] Intel 945GM mit DRI: schlechte Performance

## solos

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte, bzw. dessen Leistung.

Es handelt sich um einen Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03).

DRI ist in der xorg.conf auch aktiviert und wird mit der Ausgabe von glxinfo bestätigt. Dennoch findet sich im Xorg.0.log der Satz: (II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed.

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Enemy Territory starte ruckelt das Spiel total und ist unspielbar.

Wenn ich nun den im Kernel integrierten Intel Treiber verwende habe ich auch DRI und das Spiel läuft flüssig. Leider lassen sich aber viele andere Spiele, zum Teil mit WINE gestartet, gar nicht erst starten und laut google soll der Xorg Treiber aktueller sein und der Treiber im Kernel eigentlich nicht verwendet werden.

Ich würde schon gerne den Xorg-Intel Treiber benutzen da er weniger Probleme macht, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich bin im Moment ratlos und sitze schon länger an dem Problem.

Anbei ein paar Logs und Ausgaben:

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

[...]

```

xf86-video-intel-2.8.0

xorg-server-1.6.3

xorg.conf: http://nopaste.com/p/aNkpfBMgQ

Xorg.0.log: http://nopaste.com/p/aJOeu1sUfbLast edited by solos on Mon Aug 10, 2009 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Was sagt den "glxinfo | grep render" direkt?

Vielleicht läufst du momentan nur auf Software Render.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SvenFischer

Intel-Video und Kernel sind (bis vor kurzem) eine große Baustelle (gewesen).

Erst der 2.6.31er Kernel soll fertig werden sein.

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, dann nimm den 2.6er Intel und einen 2.6.28er Kernel.

----------

## astaecker

 *solos wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nun den im Kernel integrierten Intel Treiber verwende habe ich auch DRI und das Spiel läuft flüssig. Leider lassen sich aber viele andere Spiele, zum Teil mit WINE gestartet, gar nicht erst starten und laut google soll der Xorg Treiber aktueller sein und der Treiber im Kernel eigentlich nicht verwendet werden.

 

Der Xorg-Treiber und der Kernel-Treiber sind Teile eines Gesamtpaketes. Der Xorg-Treiber übernimmt 2D-Beschleunigung und früher auch das Setzen der Bildschirmauflösung. Für 3D nutzt Xorg eine allgemeine Schnittstelle namens Mesa, welches alle OpenGL-Operationen in Software (also mittels der CPU) beherrscht. Bei Verfügbarkeit eines passenden Backends können diese Operationen auch hardwarebeschleunigt durch die GPU (Grafikkarte) bearbeitet werden. Das Mesa-Backend greift dazu mittels der DRI-Schnittstelle auf den Kernel-Treiber zu, der mit der GPU kommuniziert und die 3D-Operationen dann hardwarebeschleunigt.

Also musst du für beste 3D-Unterstützung sowohl den Xorg-Treiber als auch das Mesa-Backend und den Kernel-Treiber installiert haben.

Wenn es Probleme gibt, so kommt es daher, dass alle Treiber noch in der Entwicklung sind und noch gewisse Schwächen haben. Hier hilft es, auf die aktuellsten Treiber zu aktualsieren (Xorg 1.6.3, Mesa 7.5, xf86-video-intel 2.8, libdrm 2.4.12, linux >= 2.6.30).

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab das hier alles so laufen:

xorg-intel 2.7.1

Xorg 1.5.3-r6

Kernel 2.6.29-r5

Geht alles prima.

Was mir bei dir aufgefallen ist

 *Quote:*   

> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
> ...

 

Geh man in die Kernel Config:

Device Drivers -> Graphics Support 

 *Quote:*   

>  -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                                                                │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                              <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->                                                                           │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                              <*> Lowlevel video output switch controls                                                                                                           │ │  
> ...

 

Device Drivers -> Graphics Support  -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

 *Quote:*   

>  --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                                                                 │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                              < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                                                         │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                              < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                                                                                  │ │  
> ...

 

So sieht das bei mir aus. Du wirst bei dem "Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  " was falsche gewählt haben.

Sebastian

----------

## solos

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und vor allem für die Aufklärung des verwirrenden Intel Systems...   :Shocked: 

Ich habe momentan auch den Kerneltreiber i915 drin und verwende den xf86-video-intel-2.8.0 Treiber. Ohne den Kerneltreiber flackert mein Bildschirm und wird nach einiger Zeit ganz schwarz. In der Kombination gehts aber.

Als Kernel verwende ich auch schon den recht neuen 2.6.30-tuxonice-r4.

Also habe ich scheinbar ausversehen schon alles richtig gemacht.  :Wink: 

Trotzdem ist die Erklärung im Gentoo-Wiki sehr verwirrend, bzw. falsch. Ich werde mich mal um eine Änderung kümmern.

Warten wir mal die weitere Entwicklung ab damit WINE wieder benutzbar wird. Bugreport bei WINE habe ich schon erstellt.

Grüße

solos

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

also bei mir sieht das Ganze im Kernel (2.6.30-gentoo-r1) so aus:

```

  │ │                                   --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)   

  │ │                                   < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                          

  │ │                                   < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                          

  │ │                                   < >   ATI Radeon                                                                             

  │ │                                   < >   Intel I810                                                                               

  │ │                                   <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                                 

  │ │                                   < >     i830 driver                                                                            

  │ │                                   <M>     i915 driver                                                                          

  │ │                                   [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default                                  

  │ │                                   < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                                   

  │ │                                   < >   SiS video cards                                                                        

  │ │                                   < >   Via unichrome video cards                                                        

  │ │                                   < >   Savage video cards                                                                  

```

Mit =x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 und =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3 geht bei mir DRI ohne Probleme. Ich werde mal die Pakete aktualisieren und dann nochmal posten, wie es aussieht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

